
Ask HN: What are some simple, clean, off-beat, and self-hosted blogs you follow? - yori
I am looking for some new blogs to follow. Let me explain the three criteria in the title of this self post.<p>- simple: not blatantly self-promoting, focuses on a topic, discusses that topic, and the post terminates cleanly without discussing too many other distracting things.<p>- clean: clean design, does not hurt the eye, does not have ads, does not try to get me to click on other posts and readable both on desktop and mobile.<p>- off-beat: not one of the mainstream blogs like TechCrunch, Wired, etc., not one of the famous blogs like Paul Graham&#x27;s, Norvig&#x27;s, etc., one of the less known ones that has hidden gems one can learn something from.<p>- self-hosted: not hosted on a popular platform like medium, blogspot, wordpress, etc. hosted by the blog author on their own, could be hosted on GitHub pages and similar places. As long as the author is in full control of the pages, content, layout, etc. that&#x27;s good enough.<p>My reason for asking this is twofold: I will get some good blogs to follow. I will get some inspiration to start my own blog. When I start my own blog, I would like to learn how to keep the pages simple and clean from others who have been blogging like this for sometime.
======
stevenicr
When it became known that google was penalizing blogs for linking to others,
link rolls / blogrolls started shrinking. Not too much later less and less
blogs would appear in google results.

I miss the time we found and shared random gems are greatness through blog
rolls.

Bring back the webrings! (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21328084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21328084)
)

Some time ago wordpress took the 'blogroll' post type out of core completely,
and still today there are people asking for an embedded 'nofollow' tag adder
in the core editor - and still it hasn't been done, though it's available in a
plugin.

Unforseen side effects perhaps, adds to silencing / hiding the web that would
otherwise be more freely shared.

Which is one of the things have led to RSS being less of a sought after thing.
imho.

------
drakonka
My blog is pretty off-beat (largely about snails but also some general life
stuff), clean-ish, and self-hosted, so I hope you'll forgive the self-plug:
[http://liza.io](http://liza.io)

------
paulorlando
There's this one about unintended consequences:
[https://unintendedconsequenc.es/blog/](https://unintendedconsequenc.es/blog/)

------
jerome-jh
Fairly well known [http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/](http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/)

------
chmaynard
A shameless plug for corememory.io, which includes a blog. I'm happy to make
my GitHub repo public, if you want to take a closer look.

------
0_gravitas
stilldrinking.org is always a good one

------
jiveturkey
grumpy.website

------
loscoconuts
I've been recently following f3fundit.com, I used to read it back in 2009/10,
but it disappeared around that time. One of the guys who was running it back
then picked it back up and is reviving it. It's mostly startup focused
business commentary. Longer-ish form articles. Pretty insightful. I've postem
them to hacker news a few times. Would like to see more people reading
indepentent blogs, vs the tech crunch's and norvig's.

